# How difficult is it to get into a 95 240SX dash?



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey people! I have a 95 240SX that I'm having a few minor problems with that I'd like to fix. The fan in the dash has developed a loud clicking sound like it's hitting something. (Kinda like when you use to put football cards in the spokes of your bike tires okay?) Also...the radio volume control has lost control. The volume starts out low and continues to get louder until I push on the bottom of the radio itself. Does any of these problems sound familiar and anyone know how easy it is to get at them to repair them? I definitely don't want to mess up the dash! Thanks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

from what i've heard, getting into a 240sx dash is rather simple.. just unscrew a couple of bolts/screws and it'll come off..not sure which ones tho.. =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

A great place to get some info on this would be a local stereo shop. They take a lot of dashes apart and have info on this. I'm not 100% on this, but a Haynes manual should be able to help you with this as well


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

I have completely replaced the entire dash in my 14. It is an easy enough job, but set aside most of the day for it.

To get to any of the air system, you will be smart to remove the dash.

Download the S14 service manual PDF (the one with the JUN S14 on the cover), there is a section there to follow how to pull out your dash.



Mat G said:


> Hey people! I have a 95 240SX that I'm having a few minor problems with that I'd like to fix. The fan in the dash has developed a loud clicking sound like it's hitting something. (Kinda like when you use to put football cards in the spokes of your bike tires okay?) Also...the radio volume control has lost control. The volume starts out low and continues to get louder until I push on the bottom of the radio itself. Does any of these problems sound familiar and anyone know how easy it is to get at them to repair them? I definitely don't want to mess up the dash! Thanks!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

A link to this would be very helpful for many.

Thanks


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

Google is a wonderful thing...

http://www.pandablue.com/nissansilvia/articles/files/s14.pdf


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hks-s14 said:


> Google is a wonderful thing...
> 
> http://www.pandablue.com/nissansilvia/articles/files/s14.pdf


 vsp3c, please include this in the general sticky somehow, along with possibly another link for the S13.

Like hks-s14 said... google is a wonderful thing... just another form of searching... haha


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

In my 1989-90 240sx, the radio was accessable after I removed 2 screws on the center console thing on the drivers side, and 2 on the passenger side. Theres a hidden one under the plate that covers the shifter (Mine is an auto and I'm not sure about stick) Just remove that whole plastic console. The radio bracket can be removed by removing the 4 screws and unplugging the cabling on back of the stereo.

Hope that helps.

edit: Blue bob, that link is dead.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

stop reviving old threads..


----------

